# Why is Freemasonry a Ritual Practice?



## My Freemasonry (Aug 5, 2017)

What makes something a “ritual?” Is it an evil connotation? Is it something sinister? Why then is Freemasonry considered a ritual practice? How could something so full of moral virtues practice something ritualistic?


The use of the word ritual is described as the regular practice of the same series of ceremonies at each meeting.

Often there is a connotation of something sinister or counter to popular practice by the use of the term ritual.

To the contrary, it is instead meant to imply that the degree ritu- als are an established or prescribed practice to convey the knowledge and symbolism of the Fraternity in a repetition to impart their teachings.

What this means is that the same ritual ceremony is practiced with each candidate to induct him into the fraternity so that each man undergoes the same experience creating a unifying shared experience. That practice imparts the three principal tenets of the fraternity which are Brotherly Love, Relief, and Truth.

*More in the series:*

What is Freemasonry? – Part 1: What is a Freemason?
What is Freemasonry? – Part 2: How Old is Freemasonry?
What is Freemasonry? – Part 3: Why are Freemason’s Secretive?
What is Freemasonry? – Part 4: Is Freemasonry a Patriotic Body?
What is Freemasonry? – Part 5: Why Brotherly Love, Relief and Truth?

From the ebook: _What is Freemasonry?_






 








Continue reading...


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 5, 2017)

I once presented a paper on "The Elements of Ritual" comparing numerous events in a human life. Dressing for lodge, getting ready for work, making coffee, romancing risotto, these are all rituals. The only thing sinister is people's inability to understand the meaning of a word.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 5, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Dressing for lodge, getting ready for work, making coffee, romancing risotto, these are all rituals. The only thing sinister is people's inability to understand the meaning of a word.


Hadn't thought of it this way before but you're right!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 5, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> romancing risotto.


Had to look that up....lol


Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Stephen Praye (Aug 20, 2017)

You are right brother; things that we are addicted to and becomes are daily norms are rituals. It's like we're cannot do without it like you romancing risotto....lol


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 20, 2017)

Stephen Praye said:


> You are right brother;


Are you a FreeMason?  If you are not it is misleading and disrespectul to call those of us that are "Brother."  I call(ed) lots of my close friends brother before and after I became a Freemason, but never on a platform like this.


Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## coachn (Aug 20, 2017)

My Freemasonry said:


> ...What this means is that the same ritual ceremony is practiced with each candidate to induct him into the fraternity so that each man undergoes the same experience creating a unifying shared experience. ...


*Point to Note:* _We do not share the same experience(s)._  We are subjected to commonly portrayed sequences of events dictated by similar scripts.  Our experiences are our own and subjective.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Are you a FreeMason? If you are not it is misleading and disrespectul to call those of us that are "Brother."


True.


----------



## coachn (Aug 20, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Are you a FreeMason?  If you are not it is misleading and disrespectul to call those of us that are "Brother."  I call(ed) lots of my close friends brother before and after I became a Freemason, but never on a platform like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


He wrote "brother" not "Brother".  There is a difference.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 20, 2017)

coachn said:


> He wrote "brother" not "Brother".  There is a difference.


True

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

